# Hi from Italy :)



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Alessandra!!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you!!
Hope to meet lots of horse lovers here


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Alessandra nice to meet you 

you will like it here


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Iota! Yes, you're sure to meet_ many_ horse lovers here!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome. you should friend deserthorsewoman, she lived in Europe for a time, I think..dont quote me..lol


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you everybody !!
Well, my nickname is Iota because that's the name of my sweetheart, he is a Connemara e I have him on my own since he was a foal 
Then I also have three sweet donkeys and a dog, I love all them so much!
I graduated in Animal Biology at the University of my country and soon I am going to spend some horse courses abroad so it can be very useful to improve my English language knowledge !!
Anyway, it's beautiful to meet new horse lovers!!! 
In the italian version I have some friends by the forum, hope it will be the same also here!!!

Well, it's better to go!!!!

See you soon


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Alessandra
Dove sei in Italia? Una isola? Sardegna? O piu sud?

That's about all I can remember in Italian.....;-)


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Deserthwoman!!! 
But you speak italian, soo nice 
Yeah, exactly I am from Sardinia :wink:, I love so much my island!!!
So nice to meet you!!!!!! Hope to hear from you again 

Iota


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you all !!!
So happy to meet you!!!
Just a question ... how can I add a pic of my sweetheart on the left under my nickname? Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

To add a picture, click on 'User CP' (top left) and in the menu on the left click on 'Edit Avatar'. Then you can choose to upload a picture or put in the URL of one .


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you, now I try :wink:


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Iota said:


> Hi Deserthwoman!!!
> But you speak italian, soo nice
> Yeah, exactly I am from Sardinia :wink:, I love so much my island!!!
> So nice to meet you!!!!!! Hope to hear from you again
> ...


Ciao Iota! Benvenuta qui a Horse forum! Sono una ragazza in scambio in Sardegna.  Vivo in Iglesias!
Anyway, I hope you like it here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Wonderful!!!
I am from Cagliari :wink: !!!!
But, where are you from? How many time you will stay in Sardinia?
Are you working over there? 
Hope to hear from you very soon!!!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Iota said:


> Wonderful!!!
> I am from Cagliari :wink: !!!!
> But, where are you from? How many time you will stay in Sardinia?
> Are you working over there?
> Hope to hear from you very soon!!!!


I‘m from Iowa! I‘ve been here for 6 months now and have to go home in mid July (che palle). I don't work here, I attend liceo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Iota, I lived in Italy for 8 years, near Pisa
I miss it, especially the food....... .;-)


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome 
I hope to visit Italy very soon. My husband and I are Italian and would like to see where our ancestors are from.


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Iota, I lived in Italy for 8 years, near Pisa
> I miss it, especially the food....... .;-)


Oh, what a beautiful town!!!! 
You lived here for many years!!! At the moment I am living in North Italy with my boyfriend but my family is in Sardinia island, my home  and I return there every month.

Nice to meet you!!!!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Gaited07 said:


> Welcome
> I hope to visit Italy very soon. My husband and I are Italian and would like to see where our ancestors are from.


Hi Gaited07!!!! Yeah, you should come to visit Italy, it's very nice country 
But ... I just love the other part of the world ... USA !!!
Hope to come to visit there soon!!!!!!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I want to thank all you for your marvellous welcome 
I hope to keep in touch with most of you.

Thank you!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Allora Ale....il cavallino....che razza è e cosa fa?
of course you'll have to tell us all about him....AND the donkeys;-)


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, Let's go!!

My sweetheart is a Connemara pony, irish native horse breed but he was born in France.
He is 16 years old now and I have hime on my own since he was just a foal, a life together already 

We started riding competition, esp. jumping and dressage, we also did years ago a cross country comp. (the obstacles in the field...) and since about 2 years ago I was keeping him in riding center (we changed some riding stables all these years ...) but 2 years ago I moved them (horse and donkeys) to our new home, where we have some confortable stables and paddocks for them  ... it's just marvellous to have them at home, when he was at riding center I saw him 1-2 times a day but at home I can visit him also when he is sleeping .... so nice 

Ok here I add some pics of him  so you can see my sweetheart 

Ok, about my long ear friends 
Well, about 5 years ago I met in the riding center where I was a rescue donkey, a little female, that wasn't without owner and she needed to be bought by somebody ... so she became part of my family with her friend, a male donkey. I see in her eyes a marvellous joy of life! They are my life, I love them soo much!!! And last April their new born !!! 

Ok, now I put some pics of them.

The dark donkey is the female 
The grey donkey is the little stallion 
And then the baby 
... here my family!!!!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Here my sweet donkey-mum


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

The baby


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

... and the big stallion :wink:


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Here our big stallion :wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Ooh mamma......che dolce......I adore donkeys! And what a handsome daddy
did you know the university of Pisa has a well known donkey breeding program? I saw the herd. Cannot remember what breed, but it's a rare breed and they're doing it to conserve it.
Il cavallino.....good looking, talented boy. Reminds me a lot of one of my horses, his face and expression


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

"I also studied Equine Nutrition and Behaviour, at the moment I am doing some researches about that."
Welcome, I am always interested in Nutrition and horse behavior. Look forward her learning.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome Allesandra!

Just by chance, I am in the process of planning a short trip to Rome. I wish I had time to explore ALL of Italy, since "me encanta" la Italia. But, I have only 8 or 9 days, so will stay only in Rome to see all the wonderful ancient things, and the artworks! I am so excited! I love everything Italian. Bellisimo!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Ooh mamma......che dolce......I adore donkeys! And what a handsome daddy
> did you know the university of Pisa has a well known donkey breeding program? I saw the herd. Cannot remember what breed, but it's a rare breed and they're doing it to conserve it.
> Il cavallino.....good looking, talented boy. Reminds me a lot of one of my horses, his face and expression


I am happy you like them 
I love all them so much, they are my family, my life, my breath ... 
I can't imagine a life without them and it's great for me to be able to show them to you and talk about my life with them :wink:


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

CowboyBob said:


> "I also studied Equine Nutrition and Behaviour, at the moment I am doing some researches about that."
> Welcome, I am always interested in Nutrition and horse behavior. Look forward her learning.



Hi Cowboy, nice to meet you 
I studied Equine Nutrition with Edinburgh University and I learnt a lot for my animals. About Behaviour, I studied about wild horse vs. stable horse and at the moment I am doing some researches about the most important difference between horse and donkey behaviour


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Another pic of my sweetheart :wink:


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

The stallion!!!!
He is typical "Sardo breed"


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Another pic :wink:


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Welcome Allesandra!
> 
> Just by chance, I am in the process of planning a short trip to Rome. I wish I had time to explore ALL of Italy, since "me encanta" la Italia. But, I have only 8 or 9 days, so will stay only in Rome to see all the wonderful ancient things, and the artworks! I am so excited! I love everything Italian. Bellisimo!


Hi Tinyliny!!! I am sure you'll like visiting Rome, there is hisory everywhere overthere, many monuments, squares ... have nice days there!!!!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a few extra kg ... :wink: I've already explained you: more exercises !!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures Iota


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Country woman :wink:


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome!
I love your donkeys and horse. They are very cute!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Apollorider, it's great from me to show you my sweethearts :wink:


----------

